# Import Car To Canada From Dubai



## taxidriver9 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey!
I'm thinking of bringing my car(Honda Accord) to Canada from the UAE. 
Do you think that it will be able to tolerate the harsh cold? Here the temperature is almost the opposite than that in Dubai!
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

taxidriver9 said:


> Hey!
> I'm thinking of bringing my car(Honda Accord) to Canada from the UAE.
> Do you think that it will be able to tolerate the harsh cold? Here the temperature is almost the opposite than that in Dubai!
> Thanks for your help!


Sorry to tell you but you cannot import cars into Canada unless they are older than 15 years.


----------



## taxidriver9 (Feb 13, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Sorry to tell you but you cannot import cars into Canada unless they are older than 15 years.


Ohh that sucks! Thanks for the info.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Why wouldn't it work here?*



taxidriver9 said:


> Hey!
> I'm thinking of bringing my car(Honda Accord) to Canada from the UAE.
> Do you think that it will be able to tolerate the harsh cold? Here the temperature is almost the opposite than that in Dubai!
> Thanks for your help!


We do have cars in Canada, why would you think yours wouldn't work here?


----------



## searea88 (Jan 23, 2011)

One reason to import car to Canada from UAE. I bought a car here 2 years ago, paid 70,000, or just over 18,000 CND. Now for me to buy the same car in Canada will cost me 23,000 plus 15% tax. Two years later in Dubai I might get maybe 40,000 AED tops.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

That's all very academic but you still cannot do it. You'll have to suck it up.


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

I bought a car over... It was easy. But yes, it has to be 15 years or older....


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

It has to be 15 years+ OR it has to have conformed with Canadian or US standards when it was manufactured. It can't be altered, had to have happened before it left the plant. Worth looking into if you go to Registrar of Imported Vehicles - gives you a list of cars that are approved for import.


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

It can be altered if it is older.....


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

jeff66 said:


> It can be altered if it is older.....


This is true! Thanks for adding!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

My colleagues are not entirely correct on this.

You can import cars to Canada provided that the car is on the approved list of cars that can be imported. It does not have to be necessarily 15 years old. Several Canadians bought cars from US and paid small fees to do so. If you import a car that is not compliant with the Canadian Standards you will have to make it compliant and they will verify. 

In your case, you car has probably GCC specs, right ? if it has GCC specs you are better off selling your car in Dubai and buy a new one in Canada. If it has US specs, you will need to get a letter from the maker stating that your car complies with US standards and it has to be on the list of approved cars. I warn you this letter is not any letter, it is a very specific letter from the dealership. You will need to adjust again to Canadian Standards, but US to Canadian is cheaper to be done

You can find more info about this on the Canadian Border website

Just remember that insurance in Canada is very expensive for new drivers and only few insurance companies will accept your driving experience.


----------

